
Nest Takes Honeywell Patents Back to the Drawing Board - tocomment
http://allthingsd.com/20120926/nest-takes-honeywell-patents-back-to-the-drawing-board/
======
OldSchool
Nest is cool and stylish and I hope they dismantle Honeywell's trolling effort
completely. That said, a couple of 3M Filtrete WiFi radiothermostat devices do
the job for my house. They don't have the DWELL Magazine look of the Nest, but
they are hacker friendly.

